
The Hoba meteorite, estimated at 66 tons, left no crater when it fell - x0f1a
https://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwie7p-srvXYAhUJiSwKHZD6B9oQFggpMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.thevintagenews.com%2F2017%2F09%2F10%2Fthe-hoba-meteorite-estimated-at-66-tons-left-no-crater-when-it-fell-to-earth%2F&usg=AOvVaw1JDq8hZQw7wZ79eg3HRET-
======
sd8dgf8ds8g8dsg
Please fix the submission url to point to the article, not to google.

That is [http://www.thevintagenews.com/2017/09/10/the-hoba-
meteorite-...](http://www.thevintagenews.com/2017/09/10/the-hoba-meteorite-
estimated-at-66-tons-left-no-crater-when-it-fell-to-earth/)

